# Is my Platy pregnant?



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi. I am new to this forum and new to fish keeping! 
I have a 64litre tank with 7 neons, 6 silver tip tetra, a plec, 4 cherry barbs and 3 platys-2 males and a female.
The platys are blue and the female looks pretty fat but i'm not sure if she is overfed or pregnant! Can any help!
I will try and attach a photo although it is not very clear! Thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emzamy said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum and new to fish keeping!
> I have a 64litre tank with 7 neons, 6 silver tip tetra, a plec, 4 cherry barbs and 3 platys-2 males and a female.
> The platys are blue and the female looks pretty fat but i'm not sure if she is overfed or pregnant! Can any help!
> I will try and attach a photo although it is not very clear! Thanks


lol typically the rule to live by if its a guppy, molly, platy, or swordtail and you are asking if its pregnant the answer is most likely yes because they reproduce like wildfire! But anyways its hard to see that well in the picture but its kinda looking that way.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks-she does look quite fat!! We have a breeding tank that will go in our existing tank-how do i know when to transfer her into that?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emzamy said:


> Thanks-she does look quite fat!! We have a breeding tank that will go in our existing tank-how do i know when to transfer her into that?


now that can be a little bit more difficult to tell. i know u can find websites that show like search how do you tell if a platy is pregnant you should be able to find pictures. what they say is their stomach becomes "squared" off a little hard to describe what this looks like but it will also depend on how big the platy is and how many times its been breed before. the more times they have been the bigger they will get each time so it really becomes up to you and learning your fish and it will get easier to recognize and typically after giving birth you can kinda count out about 4 weeks and they will be ready to have more so that makes it a little easier. just try not to leave the mom in the box to long they typically say no more than 2 days so u dont stress them out too much.


----------

